# Advice on the QTCs



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Fellas, This is my first post over here so hello to everyone. I am searching for info and advice from those that are using the QTC frames advertised on links available from this site. I am chasing the 6600W variety as an alternative to stock 6500 Mag Elites of which I have 3. 6600W looks like a good fit because it will give me more capacity with 17 lb. I have looked at the accessories and am wondering do I need the retrofitted end plates. If I want to use the reels exclusively for fishing, are the customized Abu and Beinfeld end plates neccessary, or should I ask do they make that much of a difference over the standard rare earth magnets that come with the stock units when casting? How are the tolerances on the wide spools and frames? Do I need to purchase an additional longer axle or is it included? Anybody with personal experience I would certainly appreciate your advise/experience. B8


----------



## rocketman (Jun 6, 2008)

The QTC frame is no wider than a stock 6500 frame, it uses a stock 6000 or 6500 spool and spindle with any modern (from reels with bearings in the spool ) type sideplates, the only real advantage is the rigidity of the frame, the fact that the frame sits much lower on the reel seat and so is easier to thumb when putting the power in, plus the good looks, you can possibly get more line on by humping it on the spool but thats it, they are made to the same tolerances as the original frames.

As far as the name 6600W goes i do not know who came up with this, the only reels that really qualify for this description are the Black Max 6600W etc, these all have thumb bar spool release systems which is what the second 6 in the 6600 model number means, the "W" means "winch" not wide as these reels were fitted with a low 3.8:1 gear ratio for greater power,

I suppose the proper name for the reels you are refering to should be 6500C3 QTC


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Rocket Man, are you saying that new 6600 QTC hype is all Bull?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rocketman said:


> The QTC frame is no wider than a stock 6500 frame, it uses a stock 6000 or 6500 spool and spindle with any modern (from reels with bearings in the spool ) type sideplates, the only real advantage is the rigidity of the frame, the fact that the frame sits much lower on the reel seat and so is easier to thumb when putting the power in, plus the good looks, you can possibly get more line on by humping it on the spool but thats it, they are made to the same tolerances as the original frames.
> 
> As far as the name 6600W goes i do not know who came up with this, the only reels that really qualify for this description are the Black Max 6600W etc, these all have thumb bar spool release systems which is what the second 6 in the 6600 model number means, the "W" means "winch" not wide as these reels were fitted with a low 3.8:1 gear ratio for greater power,
> 
> I suppose the proper name for the reels you are refering to should be 6500C3 QTC



the 6600w qtc's use the bmax spools....they are most def wider...seen tommy's...they are real..lol


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

they are wider.
they DO NOT hold more then a 6500.
it holds a bit more then 5500..

also QTC frames arent the best for fishing.

bottom line. if your fishing, stick with the stock reel. 
you dont need a frame or a new plate. its utterly useless for fishing.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I think for about 80-90% of the people that use them there useless... Unless you're putting up 800-900ft im not sure you're creating enough power to flex a stock frame.. There pretty and make some reels look better, but I think it's mainly for people who wanna look like serious casters.. It's kinda like the guy who walks on the B-ball court with Micheal Jordan from head to toe... most of the times their posers.



ooeric said:


> they are wider.
> they DO NOT hold more then a 6500.
> it holds a bit more then 5500..
> 
> ...


----------



## rocketman (Jun 6, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> the 6600w qtc's use the bmax spools....they are most def wider...seen tommy's...they are real..lol


take a look at the 6500CS rocket with QTC, the 6600W QTC and the 6600 pro max on Bills custom reels website, the spools are definitely no wider than the stock 6500 spool i have in my QTC cage i.e. about 1mm of spool flange showing each side inside the cage,


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

rocketman said:


> take a look at the 6500CS rocket with QTC, the 6600W QTC and the 6600 pro max on Bills custom reels website, the spools are definitely no wider than the stock 6500 spool i have in my QTC cage i.e. about 1mm of spool flange showing each side inside the cage,


ur right im prlly wrong...sry for interveining lol



tommy.......where are ya bro?


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Spool sizes.

ABU 6500 = ABU UltraMagIII 
42mm x 39mm (width x diameter)

ABU6600
42mm x 37mm (width x diameter)

ABU6600W
46mm x 37mm (width x diameter)

The 6500 & 6600W spool capacities are roughly the same (hand wound level to spool). The 6600W spool can be machined down to add another 15%.

The QTC 6600W frame conversion *IS* wider than the 6500 unit. Keith developed the cage to accept donor parts from a standard Ambassador and to utilise the 6600W spool. 

This conversion offers a reduced distance from top of spool to reel foot to benefit casters with smaller hands.

If using QTC cages in saltwater I would strongly recommend that you clean your reel thoroughly after each trip and regularly give the cage a good coating of car wax polish to help protect it.

My Black Max 6600W & 6600 have been modified for field use (thumb bar & level wind removed - multimag conversion and CT bars front & rear) and have stock gearing - 5.1:1

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ur right im prlly wrong...sry for interveining lol
> 
> 
> 
> tommy.......where are ya bro?




I'm fishing...lol

Andy (Led) has it spot on.

How are you Andy???

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Tommy,

I hope that you & Kim have settled in after your recent move. 

Me - I'm fine & well, been tinkering with some reels as the weather is quite cold here (not getting above freezing), been doing some basic training to reduce the stodge that has built up over the festive period :beer:opcorn: :redface:

Looking forward to the upcoming casting season too


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Led Thanx for the info, Who does the machining for the spools?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Peixaria said:


> Hey Fellas, This is my first post over here so hello to everyone. I am searching for info and advice from those that are using the QTC frames advertised on links available from this site. I am chasing the 6600W variety as an alternative to stock 6500 Mag Elites of which I have 3. 6600W looks like a good fit because it will give me more capacity with 17 lb. I have looked at the accessories and am wondering do I need the retrofitted end plates. If I want to use the reels exclusively for fishing, are the customized Abu and Beinfeld end plates neccessary, or should I ask do they make that much of a difference over the standard rare earth magnets that come with the stock units when casting? How are the tolerances on the wide spools and frames? Do I need to purchase an additional longer axle or is it included? Anybody with personal experience I would certainly appreciate your advise/experience. B8



I'll add my two cents- neither the QTC frame or benfield sideplate is going to add much to a fishing reel. 

The possible exception may be a center mag control will offer more degree of control. It isn't the magnets per say, but how fine of an adjustment you have in how far the magnets sit from the spool. Unfortunately the stock abu magnetic slider typically doesn't even start to move the mag carrier away from the reel until you get to the low end of the setting. It may seem like the slider has a lot of movement with 18 "clicks" on the stock mag elite, but your only really moving the mag carrier on the low end of the setting. I'm sure there is likely a way to modify the stock carrier to employ a wider range of movement of the mag carrier- others may chime in. 

The QTC frame is nice in a field reel, but I really couldn't justify the expense in a fishing reel. 

IF the expense doesn't bother you, and your reason for adding a QTC frame is the rock solid feel of a one piece frame, by all means go for it. I have 3 QTC cages, a 5500, 6500, and the frame in question, a 6600w- which is definetely wider than the 6500- agree with LED. Even tho it's wider, it's diameter is narrower- to give the low profile feel to the reel as already stated- I actually like the 6500 better, but that's just personal preference.

Keep this in mind - some people think that if an upgrade doesn't add distance, why spend the money ? I don't quite agree with this philosophy, a QTC frame and Benfield mag is not JUST about distance, in fact it may not increase your distance one bit, but it sure is a pleasure to toss one- it is as much about the way a reel performs (silently, vibrationless, etc.), and these are just as good (if not better) reasons to upgrade as chasing distance is.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I use a QTC on a fishing rod mainly because it is lighter. I have it on a Zziplex Powertex Bass for throwing metal and plugs so the rod is being cast and held the whole time. I do not see the point in using it on a rod that is going to be spiked except for the looks. I have used it for a few years with absolutely no problem with corrosion. It is rinsed after fishing every time just like all my reels.

John


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

rocketman said:


> The QTC frame is no wider than a stock 6500 frame, it uses a stock 6000 or 6500 spool and spindle with any modern (from reels with bearings in the spool ) type sideplates, the only real advantage is the rigidity of the frame, the fact that the frame sits much lower on the reel seat and so is easier to thumb when putting the power in, plus the good looks, you can possibly get more line on by humping it on the spool but thats it, they are made to the same tolerances as the original frames.
> 
> As far as the name 6600W goes i do not know who came up with this, the only reels that really qualify for this description are the Black Max 6600W etc, these all have thumb bar spool release systems which is what the second 6 in the 6600 model number means, the "W" means "winch" not wide as these reels were fitted with a low 3.8:1 gear ratio for greater power,
> 
> I suppose the proper name for the reels you are refering to should be 6500C3 QTC



Sir,
You are incorrect. The 6600W spool is slightly wider than the 6500 and slightly narrower in diameter. My 6600W holds about 25 feet more line than a stock 6500. If you do not believe me ask some of the other folks who own 6600Ws and they will tell you the same.
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------

